# My 1 year old MAC Collection :)



## skylerbrooke12 (Dec 31, 2008)

purples/pinks





neutrals





browns





greens <3






lipsticks





lipglass/lustreglass (i hate stuff on my lips, if you couldn't tell)





DAZZLEGLASS (okay, besides these ;P)





lip pencil & 3N in a jar





MSFs <33333 (i have gotten stereo rose and lightscapade since this was taken)





blush, nom nom nomz





home made quads, and holiday '08 warm palelte which i have two backups of.





my sad excuse of a pigment collection, i needz MOAR





paint pots and fluidlines





mineralized eyeshadows and a stupid metal x





paints, oh how i'll miss you little guys





pigment samples & a few bare mineral shadows





foundations, sorry.. not taken them all out






aaaand my makeup room

okay, thats it. WOOO!


----------



## glassy girl (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh love how u put those baskets on the wall it looks so professional!!


----------



## pianohno (Dec 31, 2008)

You lucky thing, i'm jealous!


----------



## NeSs_a_mon (Dec 31, 2008)

Love the collection. Especially all the MSF's together.


----------



## animacani (Dec 31, 2008)

loves it! What are the blushes you have there? They look delicious!


----------



## skylerbrooke12 (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_loves it! What are the blushes you have there? They look delicious!_

 

Thanks!
X-rocks, pleasantry, dainty, dollymix, harmony, pinch o' peach, stark naked, fashion frenzy, and hipness


----------



## unkn0wn (Dec 31, 2008)

huggge for being only one year old!

and i absolutely love your makeup station. :}


----------



## myystiqueen (Dec 31, 2008)

eyy... love how you put your makeup together in the basket...... ^^


----------



## CosmePro (Dec 31, 2008)

nice score for the year!


----------



## orkira (Dec 31, 2008)

Beautiful collection.  Do I spy one of the Fifi dolls?


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Jan 1, 2009)

Soooo nice! Awesome collection!


----------



## luckycharms (Jan 1, 2009)

wonderful array of make-up collection for just a yr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



love your space !


----------



## skylerbrooke12 (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orkira* 

 
_Beautiful collection.  Do I spy one of the Fifi dolls?_

 
yes you do!


----------



## Taj (Jan 1, 2009)

very nice collection !


----------



## Kiwiberries (Jan 2, 2009)

love, love, love!


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Jan 2, 2009)

Great collection!!! Love the storage baskets.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jan 3, 2009)

awsome collection, really nice


----------



## shelavou (Jan 4, 2009)

Awesome collection for only a year!
I love your set up its look so neat and organized


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 4, 2009)

Niiiiiice collection! I love loooove your vanity. The baskets ont he wall is such a great idea! Thanks!!


----------



## doodles (Jan 4, 2009)

I love that cube chair!


----------



## blessed11 (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *unkn0wn* 

 
_huggge for being only one year old!

and i absolutely love your makeup station. :}_

 






 And I love your curtains!! Zebra is my favorite animal print


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Jan 6, 2009)

great collection for only being a year old! and i absolutely love the vanity-like area ...are those pigment samples in the second pic? if so, where did you get them?


----------

